# A Wager



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay guys - we haven't had one of these in awhile - we'll figure out what the prize is later --

Here is the wager -- who can guess the first date in 2005 that the Galveston Beach Water Temp - as reported in the Houston Chomical - will reach 75 degrees?

You have one week to guess the date in response to this thread.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

May 28th, strange year.


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

April 28.


----------



## RickyT (May 24, 2004)

I'd say toward the end of April and mr sharkey's already got the 28th so I'll go with the 27th. RickyT


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

4/24


----------



## RickyT (May 24, 2004)

One of the open-water buoys out of Freeport hit 70 degrees yesterday. We may all be in for a surprise. RickyT


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

From today's paper: "Monday's Galveston beach water temperature was 60 degrees."


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

4/22


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The gulf was a mirror this morning and I saw Jacks busting on 80th and seawall .
It cant be far off when they show up.
April 21st, my guess.
They usually show at 68 to 70 degrees.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

4/26


----------



## shallow-minded (Jan 24, 2005)

4/24

Steve


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

What do I get when I win?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

4/21


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

4/25


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We haven't decided on what anybody wins yet.....


----------



## Evdog (Mar 11, 2005)

April 21, Im overly optimistic.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

4/20


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

4-15


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

4/18


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The prize - I'm designing a new **** pop -- how about I give away one of the new designed **** pop? 

I'm going to guess May 5th.


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds good to me. Will it be called the Scott Pop?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We'll just call it an experiment to start with.... if they bite it - maybe renaming it would be okay...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

5/15


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

5/12


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

5/20


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

Taxday report: "Thursday's Galveston beach water temperature was 72 degrees."


----------



## Tiki1 (Mar 2, 2005)

May 7


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

05/05/05


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

April 30th @ 3:45 pm so May 1st paper


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was at the galveston jetties on tuesday and the water temp was 70 deg. So I would say 4/22.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> I was at the galveston jetties on tuesday and the water temp was 70 deg. So I would say 4/22.


Im not sharing...lol


----------

